# Excitement



## Celtictigeress (Oct 14, 2006)

I applied recently to the Local Hospital for their EMT-I Program I was informed seating was limited...they had 6 seats available and over 20 applicants (I dont rcall exact number)

I have been PACING the floor all bloody Month I was told in a Month I would get notification on acceptance whther I made it or did not expect something. I recieved today news that I made the cut... Out of the 6 seats I made one of the seats..Im stoked I have been waiting for this break this is a SMALL town...its hard to manage anything

I consider you guys family via internet we are all in this for the same purpose and many of you would understand the excitement soooooooo heh Im going for Intermediate


----------



## MMiz (Oct 14, 2006)

That's awesome news, congrats!


----------



## rdkl (Oct 14, 2006)

Congratulations. Thats awesome. Unfortunately for us out here in CA, there is nothing between emt-b and emt-p


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 14, 2006)

Congratulations!!


----------



## islandgal (Oct 14, 2006)

Woooohooooo!!!
Congrats-I am so happy for you!!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 15, 2006)

Yea.  Congrats to you.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks Guys..Im nervous...

I told my boss he got real quiet.. I doubt hes happy that his "Im always available anytime just call when you need me" Gal is now going to b limited on days to work... I used to be the one he could easily rely on...but now Im pressed for time heh


----------



## Jon (Oct 16, 2006)

That is great..... AWESOME!


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 17, 2006)

rdkl said:


> Congratulations. Thats awesome. Unfortunately for us out here in CA, there is nothing between emt-b and emt-p



I think CDF and CHP recognize it, but good luck finding a class. :|


----------



## rescuecpt (Oct 17, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 17, 2006)

Right on!!  I hope everything works out great!!


----------



## Celtictigeress (Oct 17, 2006)

Woooooot if I do well enough in class she may consider me to follow through to Paramedic! *dances around nekky and stuff~Im SOOOO stoked now!

And thanks guys!


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Oct 31, 2006)

That's awesome!  Congrats!


----------



## Mark (Oct 31, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------

